# 3 Month old Puppy afraid of next door neighbors 2 dogs



## Mizbhyvn74 (Nov 18, 2011)

We have had the puppy for about a week and our house training has been going well, except for today. The next door neighbor has two dogs, one is larger and not sure of his breed, perhaps a shepherd cross and what looks like a Jack Russell. They are sitting on the steps of their house, which is well above the fence line and every time my dog tries to go out and pee they bark incessantly and my dog is literally terrified. He runs and hides behind me if I am out there with him, or just won't do his business. He shook for 30 minutes after I took him inside away from the dogs. As soon as we come in, they stop barking. The owner isn't home, I saw her leave earlier in the day. These two dogs are becoming a nuisance, and preventing my dog from going to the bathroom. 

What can I do? Not sure why he is afraid of these dogs, they can't get out of their backyard.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Gee , think about it for a while. What makes you think the pup knows that the dogs cant get out of the yard I've seen people get spooked when walking by a fence and having one dog charge the fence. The dog cant get out, but some people get spooked just the same. I've seen adults get spooked walking by a biker bar. This is a 12 week old pup, he's a baby. I got no answers except I would be walking him for duty runs elsewhere so he can dump in peace.


----------



## Mizbhyvn74 (Nov 18, 2011)

wvasko said:


> Gee , think about it for a while. What makes you think the pup knows that the dogs cant get out of the yard I've seen people get spooked when walking by a fence and having one dog charge the fence. The dog cant get out, but some people get spooked just the same. I've seen adults get spooked walking by a biker bar. This is a 12 week old pup, he's a baby. I got no answers except I would be walking him for duty runs elsewhere so he can dump in peace.


I never stated that he knew or did not know the dogs could get out. You`re reply was a little condescending. 

And I can`t possibly walk the dog every hour and a half.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> What can I do? Not sure why he is afraid of these dogs, they can't get out of their backyard.


Was not trying to be condescending, was trying to explain to you why pup was afraid, while you know for an absolute certainty that the dogs cannot get out of the yard the pup does not and there surely is no way to explain that to the pup. There is no magic wand to wave and fix the problem, so an environment change would possibly help such as walking the dog elsewhere. Since this can't be done be patient and somebody else may have an idea or two. Good luck and I'm gone.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Mizbhyvn74 said:


> I never stated that he knew or did not know the dogs could get out. You`re reply was a little condescending.
> 
> And I can`t possibly walk the dog every hour and a half.


If you are home to let the dog out, you are home to walk the dog for a few minutes to pee. Besides, while potty training, you want to be there for when the dog pees to give a treat or praise right away (to help him learn that going outside is a good thing).

Wvasko gave you a good explanation of why your pup is scared, you cannot hear tone of voice over the internet so don't assume advice meant to be helpful was "condescending" or rude in any way. 

And don't be so sure the dogs cannot get out. I've seen even small dogs like JRTs climbg right up a chain link fence and larger dogs jump them. If you have never seen the dogs get out before, a) you just might not have been there to see it or b) they never had the motivation to escape but a new dog on the other side of the fence could be the motivation they need.
I am not saying they WILL escape, just that I wouldn't be so sure of it that I would leave a puppy outside alone to test it.


----------



## lisaj1354 (Feb 23, 2008)

> And I can`t possibly walk the dog every hour and a half.


The dog is a puppy and if not walked very frequently, then you are making sure he will not be successful in his housebreaking. I hope you have a good supply of white vinegar or Nature's Miracle for the inevitable pee stains on the floor.


----------



## NikoBellic (Sep 29, 2011)

I live in a city and there are often dogs on balconies that bark at Niko and I. Initially this understandably really spooked him, knowing there is a dog barking aggressively within a dozen feet of him, but not being able to see it, or not understanding that it can't get to him. I say, "it's okay, relax" and stay really calm in my voice and body language. At first he would pull and pull on the leash to try to get out of there, but now he learned when I say that phrase that it means that what he is hearing will not affect him. When he's off leash and wandering around, he will hear a strange noise and stop and look at me, I will say, "It's okay, relax" and he will go right back to his business and ignore it. It takes time and can be difficult at first, try not to send off anxious signals when your dog is anxious without cause. Over time, he will learn that barking dogs nearby doesn't mean they will neccesarily be interacting with him.

As for condescending tones, etc, I sometimes word things in a way that gives an impression to the reader that I wasn't intending at all, but no matter what tone you use, it's hard to say "Gee, think about it for a while" in a way that doesn't sound condescending.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

> As for condescending tones, etc, I sometimes word things in a way that gives an impression to the reader that I wasn't intending at all, but no matter what tone you use, it's hard to say "Gee, think about it for a while" in a way that doesn't sound condescending.


Yes the best part is that when training dog or solving problems with a dog, thinking studying the problem until a problem-solving idea pops into head is what I have had to do many a time. When you're not the brightest bulb in the box it is tough sometimes to come up with the needed answer quickly. Only thing that saved me was while being on the stupid side I was also on the stubborn side and sometimes I would win.


----------



## artrelli (Feb 1, 2020)

Im having this issue with my puppy now 13 weeks got him at 8. I agree with the person the asked the question, some of the answers were rude and condescending any moron understands why the puppy is afraid so that made some of the answers come across insulting but not helpful. Walking is not always a answer im leashing training now up walking up and down my street when the other dogs arnt out, and his heal is perfect untill we get near the end of the street where there is traffic, i have a herding dog and we are working at not lunging at cars so even if I could walk him down the street aways it would take way more then a few minutes, but back to the main issue my 13 week old border/aussie is almost 30 lbs and the neighbor has 5 large dogs. When he lets me know he needs out and sees the other dogs he freezes on my step you can not move him, I have to lift him back into the house and that hurts my back. I really could used help. I want to put up a privecy fence but i rent, i was trying to think of someway to put something up so he cant see them, But no idea what


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

You're responding to a 9 year old thread. Please start a new one so you're not addressing members who are no longer involved in the forum or, in at least one case, deceased.


----------

